# Hettie - 11 week old SBT cross - good with kids, cats and dogs - home across UK



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

HETTIE HAS NOW BEEN REHOMED

PLEASE LOOK AT HER SISTER ANGELA http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-resc...ek-old-sbt-cross-pup-good-kids-cats-dogs.html


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:001_wub:

Omg what a sweetie! 
I hope someone takes her home soon


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still waiting for a home!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Hettie is now 6 months old and still looking for a home!









She is just under knee height when standing.

She is a really sweet girl who is very inquisitive and likes to play. Like her sisters, she loves a cuddle and all three of them will try and squeeze on her fosterers lap at once!

Hettie is quite laid-back but does love a mad play session!

Hettie is looking for a home where someone is around most the time and can take her to puppy training classes. She has been spayed, vaccinated, micro chipped and wormed.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! But there aint no collie in that dog


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

harley bear said:


> Shes gorgeous! But there aint no collie in that dog


border collies and staffies can come in black and tan , both are gorgeous


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

harley bear said:


> Shes gorgeous! But there aint no collie in that dog


agreed more like dobe or even rottie but cute just the same.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

diablo said:


> border collies and staffies can come in black and tan , both are gorgeous


I knoe but a collie couldnt have a broad chest and shoulders positioned like hers..shes defo a staffy x rottie



dexter said:


> agreed more like dobe or even rottie but cute just the same.


agree.


----------



## sonia123 (Jan 5, 2011)

she looks more like doberman cross to me


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

sonia123 said:


> she looks more like doberman cross to me


I think its the staffy ears that makes people swing towards a dobe but i think shes got abit of rott in her.
Shes a pretty little thing i hope she finds a home soon!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

That's just the cross the previous owner told us... whatever she has in her she is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Shes gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_tt1:

I hope she finds a lovely forever home soon!


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Still looking


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

i'd take this dog in a heartbeat, but i suspect i wouldnt be allowed cos i have no garden  such a cutie

sod it i made an application anyway, wish me luck!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Hettie is now 6 months old and still looking for a home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG she is gorgeouuuus!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: And she is only knee height - She is similar size to my Millie. My goodness I wish i didnt work full time - no rescue would ever consider our house for a rescue - She is truely gorgeous. I couldnt believe it when I saw that she still hasnt got a home - how can anyone resist those eyes - so loyal and loving. :-( If only :-(


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

porps said:


> i'd take this dog in a heartbeat, but i suspect i wouldnt be allowed cos i have no garden  such a cutie
> 
> sod it i made an application anyway, wish me luck!


We do re home to people who have no garden


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> OMG she is gorgeouuuus!! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: And she is only knee height - She is similar size to my Millie. My goodness I wish i didnt work full time - no rescue would ever consider our house for a rescue - She is truely gorgeous. I couldnt believe it when I saw that she still hasnt got a home - how can anyone resist those eyes - so loyal and loving. :-( If only :-(


Many rescues do re home to full time workers so long as the dog is not left for more than 4/5 hours without a break (e.g. a dog walker taking them out, somebody coming home for a short while and letting them out for a toilet break)

We will re home to homes like this if this is suitable for the dog in question. As Hettie is so young, we'd prefer her to go to a home where someone is around more of the time


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's nice to hear of a flexible rescue!

Liz


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now homed


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Now homed


Glad she has a furever home, haven't seen her story before but how sad you have to 'rescue' an 11wk pup........ have a wonderful life Hettie x


----------

